# Sept. 11 Sierra Road ride Report



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

official thread


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Great ride and good to meet everyone. No pictures, all I have is my Garmin data, which I can't download right now due to site maintenance.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

hundreds of photos here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ#

slideshow is here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo...gCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ#slideshow/5515768935741547778


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

francois said:


> official thread


Very Official... Thanks for the beat down, my legs needed it. These rides are never boring thats for sure...:thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

From the now locked thread:

Good ride today everyone. I ended up making it up Sierra in 36:45 according to my GPS. It was definitely easier on the road bike than on my MTB.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thumbs up. Needed a ride like that to get my legs back into shape, and the views on Calaveras were great (when I could see straight between all the painful attempts to bridge)


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

That was fun! I'm still impressed with ukbloke and ukgirl's ascent - it must have been the cow bell and "go faster Daddy" cheering all the way up!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uYeF9xMR7IBzN-1ics0ZGA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/TIv4Gm3et4I/AAAAAAAAdYs/A4bN0flUMV8/s800/IMG_0276.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/patrick.herlihy/RBRSierraCalaverasWelchCreekRide?feat=embedwebsite">RBR Sierra-Calaveras-Welch Creek ride</a></td></tr></table>

I'm glad I left with the B group - it would have been too hard to nurse my HR all the way up chasing the A riders! As it was, with my 15 min head-start, I can claim line honors and a decent 31:02 time (I think I could get under 30 if I let go). I certainly don't have quite the strength to stay with you hammerheads!

Near the top my path was crossed by a tarantula and nearby there was a good looking, but dead, snake, so I came back down to get photos:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LoGSJ78oHgCxU-kQaOslQQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/TIv4HOlAJfI/AAAAAAAAdY0/QoVzRWiyzOA/s800/IMG_0278.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/patrick.herlihy/RBRSierraCalaverasWelchCreekRide?feat=embedwebsite">RBR Sierra-Calaveras-Welch Creek ride</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/H_k5AL1FerrLXfrJCARj6g?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/TIv4IPZLjlI/AAAAAAAAdZA/ybOm3WaEocM/s800/IMG_0280.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/patrick.herlihy/RBRSierraCalaverasWelchCreekRide?feat=embedwebsite">RBR Sierra-Calaveras-Welch Creek ride</a></td></tr></table>

I ride Calaveras so infrequently, and was feeling so good after keeping my HR down the whole way, that I just had to climb Welch Creek Rd. It's a great climb - and the whole length has been repaved (properly - no chip seal here). Here's the profile for those interested in giving it a go. I promise those 20+% sections will really put the hurt in!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AWBzew8I5tR3fNWq4aYkRQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/TIv7YbOdA1I/AAAAAAAAdbo/88II8quUZWE/s800/Welch%20Creek%209-11-2010%2C%20Elevation%20-%20Distance.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/patrick.herlihy/RBRSierraCalaverasWelchCreekRide?feat=embedwebsite">RBR Sierra-Calaveras-Welch Creek ride</a></td></tr></table>

Nice view from the top to the backside of Mission Peak!
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eYSb7CHKdeHYCCMDw_2myw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_AAWYXSJV_TI/TIv4KbP7WbI/AAAAAAAAdZg/YqOyv8h7WLw/s800/IMG_0287.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/patrick.herlihy/RBRSierraCalaverasWelchCreekRide?feat=embedwebsite">RBR Sierra-Calaveras-Welch Creek ride</a></td></tr></table>

Very enjoyable ride.. thanks all!


----------



## pisket (Dec 16, 2008)

yes... great... me... spent... muscles... jerk... involun... taryly... X-P

Ali


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

KOM reports? I hear waitween0r broke 28 mins.

at my race I was soloing in the lead by a large margin until making a wrong turn


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's the video interview of the great UK!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

OUCH!!!!


Make it stop.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

That's pretty good video quality out of that lil camera of yours.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Great ride this morning, and thanks for the treats afterward! Look forward to the next one.

-Perry


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hey, you know it's going to be a good ride when my wife's baking goodies at 5am. She wanted to help out so she whipped up a couple things to tie us over before lunch.

The group at the lot was a good size as we had around 20 people present. Everybody was ready except for a couple stragglers and our C group leader who was yet to arrive. We did a couple of sweeps at the wrong meeting spot location just to make sure there were no lost souls out there.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZZefZWrLHofIwz3Suq5Ling4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvy95atBLI/AAAAAAAAjdA/yztnkbhNjEc/s800/CIMG1314.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>


The B group went off with some sandbaggers and the UK man pedaled off with them. But instead of an alleycat tandem bike, He used a straight up bike carriage. That meant he had no assist on this climb.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OAuM5xJjMlGEH9v4wuwOyp2H-qaoWEfDu-vY34nR_ak?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIxUpbPNe8I/AAAAAAAAji8/7okFmmC_rV8/s800/IMG_0276.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/Desktop?authkey=Gv1sRgCLTyp7HP74K1Ng&feat=embedwebsite">Desktop</a></td></tr></table>

After a while, the A group took off and we instructed the C's of Sebastian, Gary, and Ken to wait for their leader Thien. The warm-up was awesome with about 600 yards and about 5 feet of elevation change. Then Sierra Road hit and the some of the upstart A's launched their attacks. Derek and I were smart as we just backpedaled.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vNTFUndcBk61zT5kRlRV-Xg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzHqyoUjI/AAAAAAAAjdc/ThM5TBu_0aA/s800/CIMG1340.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nxJo99BN5BNfjg1HZVgSuHg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzKctljLI/AAAAAAAAjdk/K6dtwkJm2SY/s800/CIMG1342.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

And then we came up to the great UK who was pedaling at 100 rpms while his daughter chatted away. I interviewed him a little bit but he sounded delirious and was rattling off physics.





Then we came up on Gregg Kato of mtbr and he was the picture of pain. I'm not sure if he's climbed Sierra before and and I'm not sure if he will again.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rqH2unkW86B9G5YeDIXHEng4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzQXkjUFI/AAAAAAAAjd4/HKS_J-4CWPk/s800/CIMG1349.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/epkQGVHkjePukRqx5MtZRHg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzT_yUaHI/AAAAAAAAjeE/zTDjXf7SRQg/s800/CIMG1352.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

We crowned our King of the mountain champs Chris, Tosa and Paul. Times were 27.5 minutes and a couple 28 minutes I think.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aO8l9xEF1VCtG_Wh4zrbCng4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzXC92qUI/AAAAAAAAjeQ/EOipFqtzSVg/s800/CIMG1356.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zrTBh66Dvy97mbzIQYbPtng4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzYbWIcUI/AAAAAAAAjeU/GcLnUHMfvXE/s800/CIMG1357.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HBixhlcr6IQ5ZqTjeG3Ma3g4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzcr2DcLI/AAAAAAAAjeg/n7Jgp2vPpwE/s800/CIMG1361.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>


We then did the descent to Felter Calaveras. The first part was super awesome and the next couple of miles was the chipseal. Basically, it was a non-event. Some people bombed it and a few just took their time.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7WzZOY5r9g8sqElvWlsDHHg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzeKszp_I/AAAAAAAAjeo/DP2osiaf9a4/s800/CIMG1362.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/51F88kRWzbiCuzO2DwlRY3g4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzgif9VeI/AAAAAAAAjew/yHkM5rfVgfo/s800/CIMG1364.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wEbSJQNsAIf4sq3gtipJNHg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzmVoJqYI/AAAAAAAAjfA/0Sdr6SUxRlk/s800/CIMG1368.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0fAarIZ7KIeiC1IsXE24uXg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzrl4nlKI/AAAAAAAAjfQ/JdGNbCxdHKM/s800/CIMG1372.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

We then hooked up with the C group at Calaveras and tackled the mini wall. And as we took off. Ali, called us back to say the Ken was still helping some stranded cyclists. Good call and good deed so we waited. Then Ken came and launched an attack so we dropped him 
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IoH5Q4hDNdMVyORfWomzYXg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzvvSBSVI/AAAAAAAAjfY/hRe016aryxM/s800/CIMG1374.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TU5upk8q0RKkzX9JmpYzOXg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvzzR6W47I/AAAAAAAAjfg/BEeuugHp_UU/s800/CIMG1376.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

The neutral zone lasted for about 10 seconds as Heythorp quickly picked up the pace. Ken followed attentively as experience told him that the ride festivities were about to commence. Some of the heavy hitters were caught in the back and were never to be heard from again.

It was at this point that Chris launched a vicious attack and opened up a 20 yard gap. No one could follow as Dr. Wheels and I just looked at each other. We knew he couldn't solo the whole way so it was ok. But then 2nd place KOM Tosa launched and bridged the gap to Chris. We knew we had to follow and the peloton blew apart. After the smoke cleared. It was Chris, Tosa, Me and Dr. Wheels far ahead of the group. Chris kept pulling as Tosa was not comfortable up front. Dr. Wheels and I had a cocktail at the back and enjoyed the view. We took some pulls and Tosa and Dr. Wheels fell back at the crest of the hill. We then regrouped and coasted together all the way to Welch Creek.

A bee hit my shin and stung me. Bastard. It only hurts when I'm sober.

So we rested and were surprised the whole A group and B group roll in. C group came in as well to the very end. Must be a nice day. Or nobody wanted to wait out in the sun.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_RmklnCwJU-eX2tfBe40hp2H-qaoWEfDu-vY34nR_ak?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIxZ9XH41DI/AAAAAAAAjjE/IVoUIZk1zOA/s800/IMG_0284a.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/Desktop?authkey=Gv1sRgCLTyp7HP74K1Ng&feat=embedwebsite">Desktop</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/17HcMt828OB1Pe4-euJfhng4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvz7U8NixI/AAAAAAAAjf0/vy8IJmD-MY4/s800/CIMG1382.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WAF2DfTTSaGfC7cIOUOGing4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvz8kaWLvI/AAAAAAAAjf4/JNJcHwZJjRE/s800/CIMG1383.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pEB7J1sP6om0txsFBJxhDng4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIvz-WULEII/AAAAAAAAjf8/vmYdg6osFM0/s800/CIMG1384.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

And then we rolled and rolled. The gradual climb to the top came easy as folks just took it easy.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YgFaD8SRVDxtXAWRC7t7K3g4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0CqOO5DI/AAAAAAAAjgI/hofpM99YWa4/s800/CIMG1387.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h8_-8mgyY6kAPbrtzNzr2Hg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0FiTxjKI/AAAAAAAAjgQ/nS6-E-NwacA/s800/CIMG1389.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rgMYXGpx9GScdP_m8qJNtXg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0IUzXe0I/AAAAAAAAjgY/eqxxYYD0pw8/s800/CIMG1392.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

A small breakaway of Dr. John, Ebrider, Ken and Heythorp formed up front and two of them escaped for the day. At the top of Calaveras, we did a regroup and gathered up the motivated. We waited for them so we could drop them  

Ali with beautiful Raleigh launched an attack and kept waiting and waiting for us to come. He slowed up so we passed him and spit him off the back. It was all civil until Chris launched a vicious attack once more and yelled something like 'want it, get it!'. I followed him and the rest of the crew was dropped. Then Chris tired and I started upping the tempo. He kept following but kept yelping 'make it stop, make it stop...'. So we sat up and enjoyed the view. Bustamove who was quiet all day then showed up with Tosa. Then Sebastian who flew in from a far away land rolled with us to. We saw EBrider and Dr. John at the regroup point and we all hung out for a while.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xsMmb3Bb_hT5S2hdB9opSng4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0Q0NwSXI/AAAAAAAAjgs/Qn4J7wULMtg/s800/CIMG1398.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fPM0dTqhstFXPEs2GTZaqXg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0TQo_QyI/AAAAAAAAjgw/ywiWDKG5bt0/s800/CIMG1399.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/J5M19MjdU7SVUHOiiHumdng4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0U8MaNJI/AAAAAAAAjg0/4gslPcI_wFc/s800/CIMG1401.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

So we got back to the cars and ate and drank like kings. EBrider's Belgian beers were off the hook. We hung out for a long while then everybody left as I waited for Thien and the gang. It turns out Ken got a flat and they all waited with him. They rolled in too and we ate and drank some more. Meanwhile, Ratpick who climbed to the moon rolled in as well.

It was a good day.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nSo78UfmDylTCx7vb3axvHg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0WfxRjeI/AAAAAAAAjg8/qfjZVPAqWw0/s800/CIMG1402.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Q0rVctMb4s4_Zvbah8ym83g4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0ZL9jOZI/AAAAAAAAjhE/8mRltGc02V4/s800/CIMG1405.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oxP5qpYqlv-0hC8tFsCD0Hg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0a7CXo4I/AAAAAAAAjhI/qRPwVgll31w/s800/CIMG1406.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KwdR0njc9gmkkMHU8Y_n4Hg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0elUe-_I/AAAAAAAAjhU/s-tjJcLtcjA/s800/CIMG1409.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MMqIWgvDrXDDAIchfa2idHg4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0gPWJgkI/AAAAAAAAjhY/szXO4OCS05g/s800/CIMG1411.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nIZuUzioXNMaoPu__Y21K3g4_l9h9qInHU-32SJnFKE?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_JefO7lXGKAg/TIv0lymnCfI/AAAAAAAAjhk/q8FmVOgJm80/s800/CIMG1414.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ&feat=embedwebsite">2010-09-10</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

Freakin Awesome!
When is next one?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

francois said:


> ...


Much better getting the description (even though I suspect a lot of it was bogus) than just the raw photos (which I had already seen on the Picasa site).

Good show (and if I ever get out of Nevada I might be able to join one of these rides).


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

WaitWienie said:


> Very Official... Thanks for the beat down, my legs needed it. These rides are never boring thats for sure...:thumbsup:
> 
> Chris


Was it you talking to the cops on the 101 overpass? What happened?


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Zen_Turtle said:


> Was it you talking to the cops on the 101 overpass? What happened?


As I was riding by I noticed one of the cops was one of my friends who works in the area so I thought I'd stop and harass him a little. Funny as I was sitting there how many people were driving by giving me dirty looks and shaking their heads, probably thinking I was the one who causes the accident. lol

Chris


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

WaitWienie said:


> As I was riding by I noticed one of the cops was one of my friends who works in the area so I thought I'd stop and harass him a little. Funny as I was sitting there how many people were driving by giving me dirty looks and shaking their heads, probably thinking I was the one who causes the accident. lol
> 
> Chris


That's what I thought, [email protected] rodies, always in the way...    
ZT


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Dang, I missed all the action in the front.

@ FC - your description of the climb out on Calaveras back isn't entirely accurate. You wrote, "The gradual climb to the top came easy as folks just took it easy." Um, I was pushin about as hard as I could!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

New challenge - forget 10K at Demo, how about 16x Sierra Rd in one day?

http://felixwong.com/2010/09/sierra-rd-16x-in-one-day/

118 miles
29K footies
12:46 hrs


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks all. A great day for a bike ride, and I had fun as always. A great group of people to hang and ride with. The run up Sierra after I just rolled out of bed (I barely made it to the ride) and with about a minute warm-up before hitting the base was brutal. Cruel, man. Just cruel. Still managed a sub-30. 

And we were definitely flying on the return trip. A quick look on Strava at the segments we covered shows a good showing by those of us using Stava, with me currently KOM on one of the segments, and fairing well on most of the others.

An amazing display by the Sierra podium dudes (very impressive), ukbloke up Sierra with child in tow, and ratpick "getting in a little more climbing" by heading up Welch Creek yikes. Quote of the day: "make it stop!"

Keep 'em coming, and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ratpick said:


> New challenge - forget 10K at Demo, how about 16x Sierra Rd in one day?


That's insane, though I have to admit that I've sometimes thought about something similar. I wouldn't come back down Sierra but I'd complete the loop on Felter, Calaveras and Piedmont. This loop can be done in about 1 hour (when fresh) which leads to the idea of "24 hours of Sierra Road"! More realistically I think 8 hours of Sierra is more than enough for anyone.

Great ride, I wish I could have done more but as it was I was pushing ukgirl's limits on the way back to the car. She was completely done with cycling by the time we got back. She loved the downhills (up to 35mph!), but got really really bored with the up-hill part.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

EBrider, what where does fine beers you shared with us, specially that San Diego one?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I did my Sierra Filipino Festival today. We came from Fremont and raced up Calaveras from the back side. But then I got tired and this lechon called my name. So Bustamove and I turned and headed back to the fiesta.

A ton of folks did Sierra and Red Felix set a PR with as 23:30. There were a couple guys in the 25s.

I think I finished my plate in under 22:00.

These are the elite climbers battling it out.

fc


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I have seen a few of these guys (tropa) jersey at MTB races this past year. They have been fast in those as well. I also set my PR up Sierra and wish I could have ridden the rest of the way with you guys. That was my first ride with more than one other person and it would have been better after the climb. I enjoy big group rides on MTB's so this would be great on the road too. Thanks for organizing this. Hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

You guys are totally macho!


----------



## sebstr (Sep 7, 2010)

I made it back to (rainy) Stockholm!

Great big thanks to everyone - I really enjoyed the ride (my first in the Bay Area). Having never climbed any hills to speak of before, I think it was a good thing I chickened out on going up Sierra Rd though, but next time I'm on!

Extra thanks to your wife, francois - that wonderful ham&cheese pastry + pistachio cake gave me enough energy to get me to the airport in time (just in time, in fact). Gave "ride and fly" a whole new meaning 

/Sebastian


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

francois said:


> EBrider, what where does fine beers you shared with us, specially that San Diego one?
> 
> fc


The San Diego beer was from Lost Abbey/Port Brewing in San Marcos. They started life as a pizza place in Solana Beach and later added a brewery. When Stone moved out of their facility in San Marcos, Port moved in and started brewing Belgian style beers under 'The Lost Abbey' name in addition to their regular Port beers. We had the Avant Garde, but also try the Inferno Ale if you see it. Port makes some very good IPA. Try the Hop 15 and the Wipe Out if you get a chance. 

The one from Belgium was by Gouden Carolus, the beer was Cuvee vad de Keizer Blauw, a seasonal beer brewed on the birthday of Charles V February 24th. http://www.hetanker.be/en/beers/cuvee-van-de-keizer-blauw.html The also have a Christmas beer that is very good. 

90% of the time I drink IPA, but its good to mix it up sometimes and expand horizons.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

sebstr said:


> I made it back to (rainy) Stockholm!
> 
> Great big thanks to everyone - I really enjoyed the ride (my first in the Bay Area). Having never climbed any hills to speak of before, I think it was a good thing I chickened out on going up Sierra Rd though, but next time I'm on!
> 
> ...


Sebastian, it was awesome having you here! You have a good spirit and you're an excellent rider.

You are welcome here any time!

Another highlight was the 14-year old rider. He was awesome and seemed to fit right in with the crew.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

PS. I mentioned to the group that attended the ride that we will get them roadbikereview kits at OUR cost. This is about $75 for both bib/shorts and a jersey ( normally $120).

Requirement is you need to have attended either the first or second roadbikereview group ride in the last month.

Let me set this up with Thien, then we'll collect your name and monies. We'll prefer pickup on our next ride as well.

There is a catch! You need to be ambassadors of Roadbikereview Norcal Forum. That means that you need to be active on this board and you need to help organize/lead some of our future roadbikereview group rides.

The rides have been sooooo awesome is all I kept hearing was "we need to do this again!" We can make that happen regularly with your help. I have mountain bike commitments but my crew and yourselves can make this a regular event.

Stay tuned.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> PS. I mentioned to the group that attended the ride that we will get them roadbikereview kits at OUR cost. This is about $75 for both bib/shorts and a jersey ( normally $120).


Wow, that's cool! I'm definitely up for an RBR kit.


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I am also up for that too. Do these kits help your times up insanely steep hills decrease? Do they attract members of the opposite sex and make you they envy of regular Joes everywhere? Well if the answer is yes to those questions or if it is no, I still want one.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

wow sweet. is there a baggy option?



francois said:


> PS. I mentioned to the group that attended the ride that we will get them roadbikereview kits at OUR cost. This is about $75 for both bib/shorts and a jersey ( normally $120).
> 
> fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Wow, that's cool! I'm definitely up for an RBR kit.



You have to buy 2. One for the girl too.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

francois said:


> PS. I mentioned to the group that attended the ride that we will get them roadbikereview kits at OUR cost. This is about $75 for both bib/shorts and a jersey ( normally $120).


Fantastic! In


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ratpick said:


> New challenge - forget 10K at Demo, how about 16x Sierra Rd in one day?
> 
> http://felixwong.com/2010/09/sierra-rd-16x-in-one-day/
> 
> ...


Some other guys I ride with know this guy Brian, and commented how crazy he was for doing it. They actually ran into him that day earlier in the afternoon. 

Chris


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rox said:


> wow sweet. is there a baggy option?


Since you are a lycra nooB, we can only sell you the all white shorts version  

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

pmarshall said:


> I am also up for that too. Do these kits help your times up insanely steep hills decrease? Do they attract members of the opposite sex and make you they envy of regular Joes everywhere? Well if the answer is yes to those questions or if it is no, I still want one.


The answer is yes to all of the above. :thumbsup:


----------

